# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  βραστήρας siemens TW91100

## NEOMELOS

Γεια στην παρέα.
Φίλος ηλεκτρολόγος προσπαθεί να αποσυναρμολογήσει τον βραστήρα του τίτλου. Αλλά επειδή ξέρει μάλλον, μόνο από βαριοπούλα και καλέμι και δεν κάθεται να κάνει ούτε έναν λογαριασμό στο φόρουμ, (θα του κοινοποιήσω την ανάρτηση) :Lol:   έστειλε σε μένα τις φωτογραφίες για να ζητήσω τη βοήθειά σας.
IMG-a1f5112aaf3f9bbc0d789caffb21de1b-V.jpgIMG-e4b45349101d9d89796d7b2364b6dfe8-V.jpg
Λοιπόν το πρόβλημά του είναι να βγάλει το επάνω καπάκι που είναι οι διακόπτες και να ξεχωρίσει την εξωτερική μεταλλική επένδυση από το εσωτερικό τμήμα του βραστήρα. Εγώ χωρίς να τον έχω πιάσει στα χέρια μου φαντάζομαι ότι χώνοντας κάτι αιχμηρό στα κενά θα ξεκουμπώσουν τα αυτάκια που έχει μέσα, αλλά θέλει να προχωρήσει πιο βαθιά.
Υπάρχει φίλος που έχει άλλη άποψη ή έχει συναντήσει τον συγκεκριμένο βραστήρα και ξέρει πως ανοίγει;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και εκ μέρους του

----------


## SIRAP

Απο κάτω μια φωτο, μήπως εχει βίδες και το κρατάει...!!

----------


## NEOMELOS

Δυστυχώς μόνο αυτές μου έστειλε και την περιγραφή. Πιστεύω μέσα στο ΣΚ να μπορέσει να στήσει προφίλ και να επικοινωνεί μόνος του.

----------


## nyannaco

> Πιστεύω μέσα στο ΣΚ να μπορέσει να στήσει προφίλ και να επικοινωνεί μόνος του.


Ευτυχώς που είναι και τριήμερο, να προλάβει να το ολοκληρώσει το προφίλ  :Biggrin:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://kokoris.gr/index.php?PartID=3...romSearchBar=1
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Siemens-Abd...d=401695669012
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Siemens-TW9.../dp/B003MMM40M
https://meta-preisvergleich.de/s/siemens-tw91100.htm
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/113477698204?rmvSB=true
https://www.web-markt.de/gebrauchte-porsche-design-siemens-wasserkocher-cordless-tw-91100-kaufen-in-ratingen/


https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/Travel-Kett...ack/1387722673  :Wub:

----------


## NEOMELOS

Τελικά θα βγει άκρη. Και ήδη η βοήθεια έφερε αποτελέσματα. Βρέθηκε το εξάρτημα, που σημαίνει ότι με κάποιο τρόπο αφαιρείται. Θα ενημερώσουμε.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Porsche-Sie....c100005.m1851

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν δεν αφαιρείται  μην διστάσεις και δώσε το να σου το κάνω ένα original σέρβις .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J86Z9JEOlks

----------


## iliask

τελικα το ανοιξα εχει χαλασμενο το θερμικο διακοπτη 70 βαθμων αλλα δεν τον βρισκω στη αγορα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...e+70C&_sacat=0

http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?I...95&m=&so=2&l=1

----------


## NEOMELOS

Πολύ δύσκολο (διεθνώς) το θέμα. Ο διακόπτης είναι αυτός:



και είναι στην κορυφή του εξαρτήματος που πρωτοέστειλες φίλε Πέτρο
http://kokoris.gr/index.php?menuID=&...r=TW91100---01
καταργημένο και πανάκριβο, άμα και αν έρθει από Σουηδία. 


Ίσως με απλό 70άρη θερμοστάτη και κατάργηση των διακοπτών να μπορέσει να λειτουργήσει το μηχάνημα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Απλά την πάτησες φίλε με αυτήν την παπαριά που λέγετε siemens γενικά η εταιρία τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει λοξοδρομήσει και είναι άσχετη ως προς την αντικειμενικότητα των κατασκευών της.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TYwCs8L-TA
https://www.designisthis.com/blog/po...as-nerou-miito
Το παραπάνω έχει την έννοια που έχουν οι ταχυθερμοσίφωνες με το ζητούμενο να έχεις σε κατανάλωση όσο η αντίστοιχη ποσότητα νερού που χρειάζεσαι κάθε φορά . (όχι ότι δεν το κάνει και ο συμβατικός βραστήρας κανάτα / αλλά δεν ενδείκνυται για μικρές ποσότητες όταν αυτές τις χρειάζεσαι) .
Να μην σου έδειχνα και άλλους βραστήρες που έχουν και δοχείο με κλειστό κύκλωμα κενού στο δοχείο? (insulation vacuum kettle) .
Επίσης ...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jvbb9Unv11I
Ψάχνουμε ακόμα για θερμοστάτες από Σουηδία ?

----------


## NEOMELOS

Δε χρειάζεται τόσο ντιζάιν. Πριν 35 χρόνια αγόρασα μία Σοβιετική αντίσταση και δε την αποχωρίζομαι από τότε σε κανένα ταξίδι μου



Για τα Σουηδικά θα αποφασίσει ο ιδιοκτήτης.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Από τις εικόνες στο #10 έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν πρόκειται για θερμοστάτη ούτε για θερμικό ασφαλείας αλλά για διακόπτη (επειδή θεωρώ ότι έχει και ένα έξτρα κουμπάκι πάνω από το εξάρτημα  που δείχνεις )
Ίσως είναι συνδιασμός θερμικής ασφάλειας μαζί με διακόπτη π.χ. αν ανοίξεις το καπάκι να σταματήσει επίσης / αλλά δεν βλέπω να είναι θερμοστάτης επειδή όπως το καταλαβαίνω στο σημείο που υποθέτω ότι βρίσκεται είναι εκτός μπόιλερ έτσι δεν είναι?.  Άρα η θερμοστατική δουλειά λογικά πρέπει να γίνεται στην βάση του μπόιλερ (π.χ. έχεις βάλει μικρή ποσότητα νερού )
Με αυτά υποθέτω αν είμαι σωστός ίσως να χρειάζεται και επιπλέον ανταλλακτικό που είναι ο θερμοστάτης της βάσης / που επηρέασε ως επόμενη συνέπεια και το εξάρτημα του #10.
Πόσα watt υποτίθεται είναι ο βραστήρας?
Επεξεργάστηκες το εξάρτημα του #10 να επιβεβαιώσεις τις πιθανές ιδιότητες του?

----------

